# Set Up Fee Charges



## 205396 (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been running my business for about 3 years now and always charged the same price for set ups.

Recently I've had a few clients come back to me months later for a re-order of the same design and they've been surprised that I am charging them set-up fees again for the same order as they were under the impression that once the set up was paid, it was paid.

Obviously I don't keep designs exposed as that would leave me with no screens, they are always almost immediately reclaimed and washed out to be recoated for new orders.

Is it common practice for once a set up fee is paid to not charge the customer again for it? Obviously this would be impractical for me as I run the business on 20 or so screens and a new screen, stretched and ready is £40.00 alone, never mind storage issues. I have always offered clients the ability to keep their screens for £40.00 so I can just replace it but no one has ever bitten on this offer.

Anyone else help me out? As I've never had people complain they have to pay set up on the same design before, only the past few months. Is it common practice to not charge set up on a same design re-order?

Thanks


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Probably a 50/50 split in the UK if printers charge any set-up or screen making fees, even on the initial order. To charge for subsequent reprints is even less common. It is something that is usually covered by a sliding scale of print charges.

It has to be a commercial decision on your part if you want to retain screens or not. If not it is hard to justify another set-up cost to the customer. Once the film is made it cost about £1 for emulsion and 15 mins of time to reburn a screen. You have to decide if it is cheaper to do that than hold a lot of screens in stock.


----------



## 205396 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks, well it is impossible for me to keep the screen, I 100% don't have the space and a 70% of orders aren't re-orders so drawing the line on what to keep and not what to would be tricky and costly.

I understand, but the film is roughly £1.00 of that set up, but that's a very small part of what makes set up costly for myself.

Emulsion is roughly £2.50 per screen, cleaning chemicals are about £0.50 reclaiming takes 5 mins, letting it dry takes an hour, coating takes 5 mins, exposing and letting it dry again then re-setting is up in the press all take time, which obviously results in the labour cost of setting up the screen if you get me.

Just not sure if it's common practice, bearing in mind i'm a small one man shop, not a huge company running auto's.


----------



## mvwise1 (Mar 4, 2016)

The screen charges have always confused our customer. Always. We just recently remove them but increase our prices to compensate for the lost of revenue. Risky since printing is so price sensitive, but so far it's worked out. It's much easier to quote someone and you just tell that it the final price. No hidden costs.


----------



## mvwise1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Only when they purchase the garment as well. Contract pricing includes every charged related to the job.


----------



## 205396 (Apr 25, 2013)

I thought about that, it's just hard to gauge when it comes smaller runs, but yeah I can see that as being an advantage for the customer.

But on a re-print of a job that you have previously printed for them even if the screens have been reclaimed etc, do you still charge them the same price? (i.e. charge them for set up again)


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Screen/setup is worked into the per shirt price on every order....if I have a returning customer I keep the screen when feasible but still charge the same price next time around anyway. You can think of it as a service charge for keeping and storing a screen or just reclaim and make again...either way you won't have to "explain" charges they won't fully understand.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I include the setup in the total quote most of the time. The problem is after you're done with a job and two weeks later they want three more shirts.

I explain the setup charge as not just the screen, but the procedure of installing it on press, taping, ordering the new shirts, etc. etc. $20 per color which is what I charge isn't too much to ask for what amounts to almost an hour of work.

I usually do the art at no charge so they can't expect a discount on that for a reprint.....


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Ripcord said:


> I include the setup in the total quote most of the time. The problem is after you're done with a job and two weeks later they want three more shirts.
> 
> I explain the setup charge as not just the screen, but the procedure of installing it on press, taping, ordering the new shirts, etc. etc. $20 per color which is what I charge isn't too much to ask for what amounts to almost an hour of work.
> 
> I usually do the art at no charge so they can't expect a discount on that for a reprint.....


I agree Neil, though I never even tell them about set up and I don't charge for art either unless I'm having to do a Picasso for them. Even then I own it and no...no discount on that either. I'm in line with the 20 per screen also


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

On the original screen, the cost covers the cost of toner, film, setting up a virtual etc.
since on re-order we are only forwarding the old virtual for a proof, already have films and under bases made...kept notes for which meshs to use etc...we do offer a discount($5 less for re-orders).

Like others have said...for non contract customers, I just mix the price in, for contract customers, I detail every charge.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You are only coating/burning/cleaning them if you are getting paid to print with them.

I get £1 per print and per colour more (£3 first colour, £2 extra colours) on my 20 piece minimum than I do on my first price break (50 pieces - £2 first colour/ £0.95 extra colours). 
I don't charge for screens, but on smaller orders I am earning £20 - £50 more ( per colour), which more than covers the cost and time spent. On larger orders there is enough meat on the bone to cover the time and cost.
I am happier if the customer has two smaller orders. You just have to be strict on pricing - charge for the quantity they are ordering today, not what they had last time. 30 + 20 doesn't = 50 - it is always 30 + 20. 

I get 16 - 20 screens out of a litre of emulsion, tape and chemicals are 50 pence, film £1.50. There are always some screens in the cabinet ready to go. I reclaim once a week, which is very time efficient.


----------



## AMotivation (Jul 15, 2016)

I do the same as mvwise. Just worked it into my set cost. One less thing to explain to the customer about the process. 

Perhaps give returning customers a discount on same images? Similar to a customer loyalty program some of the big businesses do (not specifically screen print business) 

As I'm sure your business won't sink or swim from your screen setup prices. 

You get their recurring business and they walk away feeling like they got a deal. It's win-win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

If you want to run successful business and client satisfaction is your goal, never charge or take hidden fees, Be as polite as you can. it will 100% increase your business and your credit in market. 

If you are confused regarding your charges, i would like to suggest you to upgrade you privacy police and inform everyone regarding that. 

Mainly setup fees charged one time. if you want to charge them again, create a package based on quantity of orders, product printing, time period and charge setup fees on it.

Hope, it helpful.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

We don't charge set up's if there is a reorder of the exact same print within 6 months of the last order. After 6 months it full price setup less film (we hold film). This encourages people to reorder more frequently.

If you have the inventory to hold some screens then do it if you expect a reasonable quick reorder.

We are starting to include setups in the shirt/print cost for retail customers which does make it easier for everyone. We stick to our policies for contract customers though. They pay off our price list and stated policies.

You make far less $$ on contract customers so there is little to no room to be including free stuff.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I charge a setup fee every time I print something. As I mentioned above, it's not for the physical screen frame, it's for the emulsion, the chemicals, the time it takes to burn the screen, and the time it takes to tape it up and register on press.

If someone orders 50 shirts and then wants to add one or two while I'm still printing, that's no big deal. If they take delivery and then ask for one or two more three weeks later I need to start from the beginning.

I include it in the total price, which customers seem to like and I never invoice a customer for more than I quoted, even if I made a mistake.


----------

